# Kayak Speeds



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, just wanted to see what kind of speed everyone is able to get on their kayaks. I just got my OK Trident Prowler 15' and I was able to cruise on flat water with no wind at 4.5 mph and top out at 6 mph with no gear. I took it out into the Gulf with rough seas and was able to cruise at about 3~3.5 average with all my gear. Choppy, I was able to cruise at about 4.2 with all my gear. I know that I'm not the fastest paddler out there, but I'm curious what kind of speeds everyone has been getting out of their kayaks including all the Hobie guys, which is probably over 60% of you guys out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

not sure but next time out in the water IM interested to find out. How did you record your speed, on your fishfinder or else????


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

On my handheld GPS. I use a Garman GPS Map 76cx. I have it mounted on my center dash area, so I can look at it the whole time I'm paddling.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

In the Hobie Outback, I'm making about 3.5 to 6mph depending on currents, tides, winds and conditions. Full out I can do close to 8 but cant sustain it long


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Nice!..is that 6mph an average you can keep up for a sustained run like a mile or is that the higher end of speeds you get while peddling with swells and stuff? Your 8 mph max is like my 6 mph max. I can't sustain it long, but I guess that makes sense since legs generate more hp than the upper body. And does your Outback have the turbo fins or just stock?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

with wind and current not working against me i can maintain 6mph for a good while. 2 or 3 miles at least. i can confidently keep 5mph.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

That's pretty fast...anyone else in their Hobies or other kayaks want to chime in?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

In my Hobie Outback can cruise at about 4-5 mph in the Revo 11 a little faster. That's considering not working against tide or current like yesterday was slick calm with little wind and made quick work getting out to the sheepshead spot. I do run the ST fins on both kayaks.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've got the turbo fins, and I'm in pretty good shape (I know that sounds pretensious) but it makes a big difference.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

I agree...same with us paddlers. I'm in good shape at 155 lbs, but I don't think I can pull as much force as my buddy who is 210 lbs and also in good shape. We went out kayaking and he was flying. I'd like to throw him in my OK 15 with my graphite paddle and see what kind of speeds he can get. May be a follow on to this post in the future.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In my prowler 13 I've gotten 6.3 mph but thats a sprint, a short sprint. I cruise very comfortably at 3-3.5 in any of my yaks. In my Prowler Big Game, I can get to about 5.5 tops but that thing is a beast. My Mini X is great but is by far the slowest.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

beat a sailboat under motor power in a 3 mile sprint. Done 56 miles in 15 hours, 300 miles in 8 days 10 hours.

TRP


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

What kind of paddle and kayak were you in?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

A Nigel Dennis Fiberglass Explorer. Werner Cyprus 215cm Bent Shaft. look in my album and there is a pic of my boat and paddle.

TRP


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I think im good, but a guy I have raced against has done bothe races in 1/4 of my time with a carbon boat. Mad respect for ArdieO of the watertribe!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I think one of my best speeds was an average of 2mph for just over a 1/4 mile - oh I was towing a 19' stratus bass boat that broke... should have seen his face when I told him to throw me a tow line..

But on average when I am heading to an area I want to fish I cruise a 5mph +/- .5 on average. I will need to try pushing harder to see what my top speed is - I have turbo fins on my outback with them adjusted pretty tight - my wife's turbo's are adjusted about midrange - will comre them both.


----------

